

Samsung Is Going Right For Apple Fanboys' Jugular - kunle
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-commercial-2011-11

======
brk
The thing is, these companies STILL haven't properly dissected Apple's
advertising approach.

Look at most Apple commercials for any device. They tend to cut between ACTUAL
apps, and then happy people and music. This gives the viewer REAL data about
what you can do with the phone, and then emotional reinforcement with the
happy side of the cut.

Look at the ads for Microsoft phones (at least the few I've seen), no real
apps, just a bunch of future pretend sci-fi type stuff about what you might
almost potentially be able to do if anyone ever wrote the theoretical apps
they show.

The Android phones seem to follow the same path of puking up some specs, but
not frequently enough SHOWING people the value of the phone. This Samsung
commercial is cute, but shallow. When the next OS upgrade comes out is it
99.9% likely to work on the phone I buy today? And be available for
installation as soon as it's released? Will it be free of carrier junkware?

I'm looking to replace my wife's BB, and she wants a physical keyboard, so
this pretty much constrains me to looking at Android phones for her. It's a
HUGE pain in the ass trying to even decipher what model(s) available today are
going to be upgradable to ICS, and if so, when?

I don't think the iPhone is the most cutting-edge phone out there, but for me
at least it does everything I reasonably expect of a smartphone, maintains
good resale value, and will likely be eligible for the next few OS upgrades.

A screen that is .25 or .5" larger doesn't excite me. 4G connections KILL the
battery, so they are almost a detractor to me. Plasticy cases are also sub-
par, IMO.

